# Your Opinions



## piichinu (Oct 7, 2016)

So like the my unpopular opinions thread is lit 90% actual popular opinions nd its just people who want other people to know what they think so...made this thread for all sorts of opinions on things, don't have to be "unpopular," because that's really subjective for some things. I think it's best if nobody replies to anyone else IF ITS SOMETHING CONTROVERSIAL and that if u agree w someone like their post or if you don't, then move on so nobody goes crazy. Just post opinions that're on your mind or something.

I'll start with my opinion on windows 10. i wish it worked out for me but it rly screwed stuff up on my computer. windows 7 is much better imo :/


----------



## seliph (Oct 7, 2016)

I wanted to post "If you ship real people you're a nasty" in the unpopular opinions one but I thought (or hoped) that was a popular one so now it's going here.


----------



## kayleee (Oct 7, 2016)

Okay I tried a pumpkin spice latte for the first time yesterday and I was not impressed. Maybe this is actually an unpopular opinion


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 7, 2016)

hiyori said:


> So like the my unpopular opinions thread is lit 90% actual popular opinions nd its just people who want other people to know what they think so...made this thread for all sorts of opinions on things, don't have to be "unpopular," because that's really subjective for some things. I think it's best if nobody replies to anyone else IF ITS SOMETHING CONTROVERSIAL and that if u agree w someone like their post or if you don't, then move on so nobody goes crazy. Just post opinions that're on your mind or something.
> 
> I'll start with my opinion on windows 10. i wish it worked out for me but it rly screwed stuff up on my computer. windows 7 is much better imo :/



omg same windows 10 made everything worse, my laptop rn was 10x better as windows 7. It's too late for me to go back :c


----------



## Licorice (Oct 7, 2016)

anime makes me cringe


----------



## Bowie (Oct 7, 2016)

You can't love animals and not be a vegan.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 7, 2016)

sweet hummus shouldnt be a thing


----------



## vel (Oct 7, 2016)

everyone keeps telling me pineapple pizza is nasty but it's really good


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 7, 2016)

Bowie said:


> You can't love animals and not be a vegan.



you posted that somewhere else. I remember everything c:


----------



## seliph (Oct 7, 2016)

Bowie said:


> You can't love animals and not be a vegan.



Can you say anything other than this

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShayminSkies said:


> you posted that somewhere else. I remember everything c:



In the unpopular opinion thread l m a o


----------



## Bowie (Oct 7, 2016)

Hey, just thought I'd share an opinion! Like the OP said, best not to respond to anyone to avoid unnecessary drama!


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 7, 2016)

nvll said:


> Can you say anything other than this
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



idk I read it a long time ago like a month, forgot where

ending conversation ^


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 8, 2016)

I quite liked the unpopular opinions thread. Most of my opinions aren't generally very popular 
So my opinion on some things...

- I'm not enjoying the new iOS update. My phone has all no name contacts added to it and I keep deleting them only to have them reappear shortly after. It's only been since I've updated it so I've got to put it down to that. Also don't like the new menus when you slide to unlock. The only thing I prefer is the change to the music as it's more like it was on the iPod when that first came out.

- I was reading an article this morning relating to the RSPCA, which annoyed me as in my experience they only ever bother about an injured/neglected animal when they're going to get publicity for it. Have a very low opinion of them as a rescue and I'd never donate to them. Actually I just won't donate to the larger charities generally. I know where the majority of the money goes and it isn't to the cause.


----------



## moonford (Oct 8, 2016)

K-Pop fans are annoying.

(Not all of them, but most of them)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> K-Pop fans are annoying.
> 
> (Not all of them, but most of them)



I agree, some are way too much especially around other people who have no idea about the bands and artists. I mean yeah I have pretty obscure taste but unless I talk to somebody that I know share my taste I usually try not to be too loud...


----------



## Togekid (Oct 8, 2016)

I like Bing
Jk jk if you like Bing get help


Actually don't do that lol


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Oct 8, 2016)

The new iOS is fifty shades of awful. I'm not even sure how my phone works anymore, to be honest. 
The way some cliques of people write online is more cringeworthy now than it was in 2007, and the whole MySpace era. 
People don't even type coherently, and purposely misspelling words isn't cool or edgy. Neither is sticking 'lmao' on the end of every sentence, when it doesn't even fit the subject. Maybe it's the fact that I type 'old' for my age, but it gets on my nerves quite a lot!


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Oct 8, 2016)

When you are 25% of the population who hate cheese.


----------



## seliph (Oct 8, 2016)

I really don't understand people who hate certain avatars or signatures, mainly anime and kpop ones which get the brunt of it. I understand not liking the thing but I don't get the whole "I really hate ____ avatars" mindset that people have? I really don't get caring about other people's avatars/sigs in general so if you're one of these people please explain.


----------



## boujee (Oct 8, 2016)

the horse in spirit stallion of the Cimarron is ugly asf


----------



## Dim (Oct 8, 2016)

Dogs > cats


----------



## Tensu (Oct 8, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> the horse in spirit stallion of the Cimarron is ugly asf



lmao it is


----------



## tumut (Oct 8, 2016)

furries should be illegal


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Oct 8, 2016)

-Android is better than IOS/Apple
-Hershey's chocolate is a pile of garbage
-Paper Mario Sticker Star was actually fun
-The 2ds is cool and great


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 8, 2016)

I hate Samsung.


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 9, 2016)

I don't see whats so amazing about Disney movies.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2016)

bigger34 said:


> I don't see whats so amazing about Disney movies.



same here.. i mean the agenda is obviously make a family-friendly thing without disturbing things  etc. ew


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 9, 2016)

bigger34 said:


> I don't see whats so amazing about Disney movies.




They're not like they used to be. I don't like the new ones at all...but the lion king will always be one of my favourite movies ever, no matter how old I get.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2016)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> They're not like they used to be. I don't like the new ones at all...but the lion king will always be one of my favourite movies ever, no matter how old I get.



yeah i can watch some of the older more "darker" things and enjoy but yeah newer stuff i don't get the hype + this 3d pseudo-clay animation style doesn't appeal to me c:


----------



## Rasha (Oct 9, 2016)

it saddens me that all I see in the modeling industry is either those stick skinny models or the chubby or curvy plus sized models. I'd love to see models with fit, athletic bodies that show some muscle.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 9, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> the horse in spirit stallion of the Cimarron is ugly asf



When he grows up he's beautiful


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2016)

Nickelback sucks. Labyrinth is a great movie. I like coffee(mostly dark and strong). I like ecchi, _some_ hentai, and some anthro stuff(note: anthros are the humanoid animals depicted in art. What you call furries are the fans of that art who partake in dressing up as humanoid animals. Know the difference!).I love a LOT of different music(but mostly metal ) Aliens is also a good movie! The E and Bravo channels completely suck! The SyFy, History, and Discovery channels are the best(and a few other ones too I can't think of atm). Death is the greatest metal band ever! I strongly dislike SJW's. RAMBLE RAMBLE RAMBLE!


----------



## moonford (Oct 9, 2016)

Ignorant Heterosexuals shouldn't have an opinion on people who are apart of the LGBT+ community.


1. go cry with your hate statements with some tissues in the corner of your house. 
2. do they affect your life? No? Then go away.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2016)

lol what nickelback sucks is unpopular.. but yeah all those nu-metal modern rock crap bands suck p much


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 9, 2016)

age of consent should b 18 in sweden (imo two ages of consents  would b good basically one like the one that exists here today and then one at 18, which would make it illegal for adults to b sexual w/ minors lolllll)
the gender binary should die 
math is fun sometimes
the punk genre is rly mixed and most "pure punk" sucks??? pop punk and punk rock are good but just Punk is so often rly bad and i dont understand why really ..
new socks (or relatively new socks) feel Amazing to wear, like sure other pieces oof clothing feel nice too when theyre new but socks??? Heaven On Earth.
iphone chargers are too short, i used o have an android and the chargers were at least 20 cm longer. why dont they make the chirds a little bit longer Please
orange juice tastes awesome some times of the day, but others it tastes rly bitter? i hate drinking orange juice in the morning but it is the  best thing ever after school or at night.
i dont think death penalty should be used in the world , but i think there are people that deserve to die and id be glad if they were killed.  i dont think death penalty is a good idea but if it were to be used i know who i think should be killed lol


----------



## Mints (Oct 9, 2016)

i think im p cool


----------



## Romaki (Oct 10, 2016)

I wish kids/young teens would stop pretending to be older because it's very obvious they have no idea what they're talking about.
Maybe it's bothering me so much because I did the same thing at their age as well, but it's so cringeworthy though. v__v


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 10, 2016)

Annika said:


> I wish kids/young teens would stop pretending to be older because it's very obvious they have no idea what they're talking about.
> Maybe it's bothering me so much because I did the same thing at their age as well, but it's so cringeworthy though. v__v



Teens who act like they have life figured out at the ripe old age of 17 too. Nobody knows **** at that age, you haven't experienced the world yet.

Also the LGBQT community needs to get over its victim complex if it wants to get any respect. Being a whiny crybaby doesn't solve anything or help anyone.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 10, 2016)

even if you're just a few years older you shouldn't pick on kids


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 10, 2016)

i find it pathetic when people use their age as a defense, especially if they asked to be roasted


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 10, 2016)

weaboos are evil


----------



## piichinu (Oct 10, 2016)

sensing some shade here

- - - Post Merge - - -

SHUT UP TAKE THIS OUTTA MY THREAD


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 10, 2016)

but shade


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 10, 2016)

Speaking of teens, the edge on TBT is sharp af.


----------



## blackfeint (Oct 11, 2016)

the gracie furniture series is ugly as sin.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Speaking of teens, the edge on TBT is sharp af.



you don't say...

Also I don't get the thing of those "young adult" cartoon like SU and the likes... Also those fanbases are rabid af.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 11, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Also I don't get the thing of those "young adult" cartoon like SU and the likes... Also those fanbases are rabid af.



That's fandom for you. Tumblr's fandom is particularly hostile but that's Tumblr being Tumblr. The reddit fandom is pretty chill in comparison.


----------



## moonford (Oct 11, 2016)

1960-2005s music is way better compared to today's garbage. =/

Please come back good music, soon.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2016)

"I was bORN IN THE WRONG GENERATION!1!1" kids need to just...shh


----------



## Steelfang (Oct 12, 2016)

1. Shipping child characters with adults, especially if they're abusive adults, is gross and icky. Sadly, a certain adult x child ship is very popular in one of my fandoms, so much so that you can't avoid seeing it. In fact, I dislike shippers in general, because the majority of them feel the need to take over absolutely everything and then cry oppression if people don't like the same stuff they do and are vocal about it. Actually... fandom culture in general just creeps me out most of the time. There are some aspects of it that can be really cool. I've seen a lot of amazing fan art, crafts, and even some decent fanfics, but there are just so many creepy fans.

2. I think social justice itself is very important, and there are lots of social justice issues that I care about greatly. But verbally abusing strangers on the internet doesn't make you a champion for social justice, nor does policing what people are allowed to take an interest in or wear. Fact is, if you don't know that person offline, you don't know what they're really like, and while issues like cultural appropriation aren't _complete_ horse dung, they're horribly misrepresented by the tumblr crowd.

3. Coyotes aren't monsters that are out to kill every pet or human in existence. They're animals just like any other animal, and if you're leaving Fluffy and Fido outside unattended in an area where you know there are lots of coyotes, you have no one to blame for the consequences but yourself. I used to live in an area where there were loads of coyotes, and I never lost a single pet to them. I did the best I could to look after my pets and minimize the risks to their safety as much as possible.



Pietro:)100 said:


> The new iOS is fifty shades of awful. I'm not even sure how my phone works anymore, to be honest.
> The way some cliques of people write online is more cringeworthy now than it was in 2007, and the whole MySpace era.
> People don't even type coherently, and purposely misspelling words isn't cool or edgy. Neither is sticking 'lmao' on the end of every sentence, when it doesn't even fit the subject. Maybe it's the fact that I type 'old' for my age, but it gets on my nerves quite a lot!



Agreed! There's one particular community I've been a part of since my teens, and sadly, I seem to be one of very few that's actually grown up when it comes to language. There are seriously 30+ year olds ending every sentence with "lmao" and "rofl" and it's utterly obnoxious.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 12, 2016)

i think we all need to kick back


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> That's fandom for you. Tumblr's fandom is particularly hostile but that's Tumblr being Tumblr. The reddit fandom is pretty chill in comparison.



as long as you don't whine on the PvZ boards, true haha.

Also yeah I might be against every other but yes I was so born in the wrong generation. Like what is better today.. lgbt rights maybe and getting better and developed health care that most people can't get anyways because of where they live.


----------



## seliph (Oct 13, 2016)

Alcohol is gross and I wish more LGBT spaces existed that weren't in areas revolved around alcohol like bars/clubs

Also wish people weren't so obsessed with alcohol in general


----------



## Steelfang (Oct 13, 2016)

nvll said:


> Alcohol is gross and I wish more LGBT spaces existed that weren't in areas revolved around alcohol like bars/clubs
> 
> Also wish people weren't so obsessed with alcohol in general



I'm literally the only adult I know that doesn't drink, and purely by choice.


----------



## tae (Oct 13, 2016)

i hate cheese.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mav said:


> I'm literally the only adult I know that doesn't drink, and purely by choice.



i no longer drink, but it's because of former alcohol abuse. so now im sober by choice.


----------



## seliph (Oct 13, 2016)

Mav said:


> I'm literally the only adult I know that doesn't drink, and purely by choice.



Same with me. I'm not bothered if people drink but the few friends I have always wanna go to alcohol revolving spaces and I always have to refuse since they make me uncomfortable and it bums me out.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2016)

Well I don't drink as much as I used to when I was younger so that's good I guess.. had a few bad accidents involving fat and gross food in a combination so yeah I try to be careful. But yeah, idek as long as people truly don't drink and not being edgy because it makes you look cool, whatever their choice.


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 13, 2016)

i wish there were apps to find freindships.

like dateing apps.
but purely platonic and only looking for freindship.


----------



## Candy83 (Oct 13, 2016)

badgrl2 said:


> ?
> 
> I'll start with my opinion on *windows 10*. i wish it worked out for me but it rly screwed stuff up on my computer. windows 7 is much better imo :/




I appreciate this. I'm still on Windows 8. And I am intending on getting a new computer and making the switch to Mac. I will be getting an iMac. 

Thank you!


----------



## Paxx (Oct 13, 2016)

* I hate rap. It's not music, it's just really fast paced talking with an uncatchy rhythm. That's literally all it is to me.
* I hate the fact that kids are in romantic relationships at such young ages now in days. 
* I love reality TV Shows like Supernatural and The Walking Dead.
* Pets are awesome!


----------



## Puffy (Oct 14, 2016)

Online only relationships are a bad idea

Like if you see eachother at least at some point then it's ok but otherwise :/


----------



## Koopa K (Oct 14, 2016)

Gabi<3AnimalCrossing said:


> When you are 25% of the population who hate cheese.



I relate! I mean, some cheese is wonderful and glorious, but most cheese tastes like plastic crap.


----------



## seliph (Oct 14, 2016)

People who boast about not liking "modern music" are annoying and boring


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2016)

nvll said:


> People who boast about not liking "modern music" are annoying and boring



How do you even keep up being all edgy lol *rolls eyes*


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 14, 2016)

people who are edgy are edgy


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 14, 2016)

Paxx said:


> * I hate rap. It's not music, it's just really fast paced talking with an uncatchy rhythm. That's literally all it is to me.
> * I hate the fact that kids are in romantic relationships at such young ages now in days.
> * I love reality TV Shows like Supernatural and The Walking Dead.
> * Pets are awesome!



I agree with rap, it's just trash in my opinion not even good music


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 14, 2016)

Puffy said:


> Online only relationships are a bad idea
> 
> Like if you see eachother at least at some point then it's ok but otherwise :/



i was in an online relationship once for a year.
it was a bad idea.


----------



## strawberrywine (Oct 14, 2016)

harambe was just a gorilla


----------



## Tensu (Oct 14, 2016)

strawberrywine said:


> harambe was just a gorilla



no, harambe was a god.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> I agree with rap, it's just trash in my opinion not even good music





Paxx said:


> * I hate rap. It's not music, it's just really fast paced talking with an uncatchy rhythm. That's literally all it is to me.
> * I hate the fact that kids are in romantic relationships at such young ages now in days.
> * I love reality TV Shows like Supernatural and The Walking Dead.
> * Pets are awesome!



I thought rap was stupid, but I got into BTS and I really like it x~x
I still think it's unfair to say "it's not music" though, just because it doesn't sound appealing to you

Also gotta agree with the relationship thing, makes me cringe


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 14, 2016)

rap can be good, but the majority sucks and is not relatable.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 14, 2016)

if you dont like rap then you probably listen to fetty wap


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2016)

not a fan of rap/hiphop either, nor pop/dance and edgy pseudo-folk hipster bands trying too hard.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 14, 2016)

Jacob said:


> if you dont like rap then you probably listen to fetty wap



Chill shawty:/


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 14, 2016)

strawberrywine said:


> harambe was just a gorilla


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2016)

Rap is terrible, most of it

I like windows 7

i pirate stuff

cats > dogs

BIRDS ARE UNDERRATED AND IM NOT TALKING ABOUT JUST THE KIND YOU KEEP AS PETS I MEAN ALL OF THEM


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 14, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Rap is terrible, most of it
> 
> I like windows 7
> 
> ...



cats = dogs

 what world do you live in


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> cats = dogs
> 
> what world do you live in



the internet


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 14, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> the internet



you can't live inside your device with internet, sorry to break it to you .-.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Rap is terrible, most of it
> 
> I like windows 7
> 
> ...



Dogs  > cats 

How dere u


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Dogs  > cats
> 
> How dere u



i posted my opinion on the internet time to git bashed


----------



## moonford (Oct 14, 2016)

People need to stop agruing over simple opinions. Geez some people like cats more than dogs get over it.

I wish religion wasn't a thing, it divides us.

I feel like we should leave animals alone and we should eat substitutes which are healthier and are basically the same thing. I don't mind if you keep them as pets, after all, some of them are domesticated now so we should take care of them and not leave them on streets in a cardboard box.


People should shut up about the Dump, he loves the attention and you're all giving him it. 

Pokemon Go is cancer. 

I love Birds and I think they need more love.

If you're over 60 you shouldn't be able to drive and you should get a free bus pass or something.

Wendy Williams is full of garbage but I still like her. 

Rap is just an excuse to say random crap, Eminem has had homophobic content in his music but nobody cares, what?

The USA is a country based entirely around immigration as wells every country in the world, so why are people anti immigration in the USA? 

Gen 1 is the worst generation and Gen 4 is the best.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xerolin said:


> i posted my opinion on the internet time to git bashed




Wait? You didn't know that your not allowed to share your opinion without being bashed or being called butthurt and edgy? Welcome to the internet! 

Yes its ridiculous how people make you feel like a lesser person for having an opinion opposite to theirs.


----------



## seliph (Oct 14, 2016)

Sheila said:


> How do you even keep up being all edgy lol *rolls eyes*



How is this edgy
Do you know what that word means sweaty


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 14, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> People need to stop agruing over simple opinions. Geez some people like cats more than dogs get over it.
> 
> I wish religion wasn't a thing, it divides us.
> 
> ...



I agree with the Gen 4, Pokemon Diamond was my first Pokemon game *-* the memories are golden

and also as sad as this sounds, we're omnivores, and that isn't changing. I try to eat more veggies/substitutes than meat though


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> People need to stop agruing over simple opinions. Geez some people like cats more than dogs get over it.
> 
> I wish religion wasn't a thing, it divides us.
> 
> ...



Lmao no one is arguing about cats what


----------



## seliph (Oct 14, 2016)

People needa chill with policing people on what they eat
I'm iron deficient and on iron supplements but they aren't enough to "fix" me so to speak so red meat is my best friend. Before anyone wants to fight me for not wanting to die I've already had several discussions with my doctor about this and I know veggies also contain iron but they aren't enough. Also I've already heard the "buhbuh red meat gives u heart attacks" spiel and I don't care.


----------



## moonford (Oct 14, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Lmao no one is arguing about cats what



But some people do which is so dumb, I wasn't talking about you peeps you just reminded me.


----------



## N a t (Oct 14, 2016)

Rap CAN be music, and not all of it is trash. A lot of Rap is really trashy, and it's very incomprehensible, and the rhythm can suck. But I've heard some Rap that's very catchy, not exactly classy, but not necessarily trashy. Some Rap artists rap about real things, like most musicians. They rap about their lives, hopes, dreams, love, etc. One of my favorite artists, Kid Cudi, definitely has some questionable songs, but some of his music is very catchy and the lyrics really mean something. If you listen to enough of his older music, you learn about the kind of person he is, his past, him. He really puts himself into the music, and I love it.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2016)

nvll said:


> How is this edgy
> Do you know what that word means sweaty



Well you pretty much being a contradiction to what you think is some general opinion? Yes lol.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> But some people do which is so dumb, I wasn't talking about you peeps you just reminded me.



Ohh right, and yeah ahah


----------



## Corrie (Oct 14, 2016)

Arrogant people suck. 
Shakespeare is trash.


----------



## Tensu (Oct 14, 2016)

Pushy vegetarians/vegans kind of annoy me. I'm not referring to anyone on the site and I totally respect and understand people's decision to eat that way, but please let me eat what I want. And the whole "you can't love animals and not be vegetarian" thing is kinda invalid imo.


----------



## seliph (Oct 14, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Well you pretty much being a contradiction to what you think is some general opinion? Yes lol.



........What?
What are you talking about

Ok after reading this a few times I'm guessing you think I'm edgy because you think that I think my opinion is unpopular which is... no lmao


----------



## chaicow (Oct 14, 2016)

I like speech and debate. Policy is my favorite debate event. I have no favorite speech event. I don't like Public Forum debate or Lincoln Douglas debate. They're super confusing.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 14, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> i posted my opinion on the internet time to git bashed



This is the internet son you gotta keep your cheeks spread wide at all times. 

Also I think Wild World is ****. City Folk, for all its lack of innovation and terrible controls was still a better game than WW.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2016)

nvll said:


> ........What?
> What are you talking about
> 
> Ok after reading this a few times I'm guessing you think I'm edgy because you think that I think my opinion is unpopular which is... no lmao



Trying the 'I don't understand' tactics I see. And what I mean is that you spit out opinions that you seem to apply to a large population eg. that music one. Like listen to what you want? I prefer old music for a bunch of reasons and I don't like much modern things because they don't apply to me. Sure I can maybe like a few things here and there but a lot of things is just done before or sounds awful.

I'm not liking old stuff because I think it's cool or popular or whatever, I like it because it actually lasts over a good time and have some quality to it, and I have a certain interest in (left) political music etc.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 15, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Trying the 'I don't understand' tactics I see. And what I mean is that you spit out opinions that you seem to apply to a large population eg. that music one. Like listen to what you want? I prefer old music for a bunch of reasons and I don't like much modern things because they don't apply to me. Sure I can maybe like a few things here and there but a lot of things is just done before or sounds awful.
> 
> I'm not liking old stuff because I think it's cool or popular or whatever, I like it because it actually lasts over a good time and have some quality to it, and I have a certain interest in (left) political music etc.



hey i read through this thread and i couldnt see this user personally attacking you so could u stop id prefer if my thread didnt get locked


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 15, 2016)

Agust D - The Last in one rap song that I love....The lyrics are so sad T~T


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2016)

badgrl2 said:


> hey i read through this thread and i couldnt see this user personally attacking you so could u stop id prefer if my thread didnt get locked



Nah I just think it was a kinda fun opinion since it seems popular to hate on oldies people who they claim dislikes everything else randomly.


----------



## Squidward (Oct 15, 2016)

Pigs are amazing and cute and I love them so much.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 15, 2016)

i hate jumin han, sorry


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 15, 2016)

Nanako said:


> i hate jumin han, sorry



He's alright...Jahee is nice but she's pissing me off on the Zen route lmao


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 15, 2016)

eridian was suffering from aspergers and depression


----------



## ams (Oct 15, 2016)

Writing/drawing etc are not careers, they're hobbies. It's a huge failure of our culture and educational system that kids grow up thinking they can dedicate their lives to being self-indulgent instead of getting a job that serves others.


----------



## moonford (Oct 15, 2016)

ams said:


> Writing/drawing etc are not careers, they're hobbies. It's a huge failure of our culture and educational system that kids grow up thinking they can dedicate their lives to being self-indulgent instead of getting a job that serves others.



Authors and Artists put a lot of work into their creations and yes, they are careers, they do help other people and entertain them, which is amazing.
Most other jobs like being a cashier are boring and don't make people happy and don't necessarily help people, so why would you crush a dream career that people have when it helps a lot of people, entertains people, makes them happy and over all makes them passionate about something?

I'm sorry but it bothers me so much that people think this way and this is mostly because I want to be an author and I love entertaining those who need it.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 15, 2016)

ams said:


> Writing/drawing etc are not careers, they're hobbies. It's a huge failure of our culture and educational system that kids grow up thinking they can dedicate their lives to being self-indulgent instead of getting a job that serves others.



...the entertainment industry is serving others

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nanako said:


> i hate jumin han, sorry



ya he creepy in the bad ends


----------



## Tensu (Oct 15, 2016)

ams said:


> Writing/drawing etc are not careers, they're hobbies. It's a huge failure of our culture and educational system that kids grow up thinking they can dedicate their lives to being self-indulgent instead of getting a job that serves others.



Many businesses and companies need good art/graphics for logos and written summaries to make money though.


----------



## maekii (Oct 15, 2016)

Windows 8 is so much better than Windows 10.


----------



## nintendoanna (Oct 15, 2016)

snape is a piece of **** i don't understand why people see him as a hero

- - - Post Merge - - -

also pineapple pizza is so GOOD


----------



## seliph (Oct 15, 2016)

ams said:


> Writing/drawing etc are not careers, they're hobbies. It's a huge failure of our culture and educational system that kids grow up thinking they can dedicate their lives to being self-indulgent instead of getting a job that serves others.



Ah yes, our one culture, the single human culture.

Anyways how is any form of art (writing, visual arts, music) _not_ serving others? Not only are they entertaining, but in a lot of cases they give people a gateway and an escape from crap they're dealing with in their real lives. No author goes "I'm going to make this 750 page book because _I_ want it and _I_ like the story". It's always about the audience too.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 15, 2016)

My Opinion: I like nvll's way of answering things, so straightforward and true. Wise one is, teach he shall


----------



## ZoeNeko (Oct 15, 2016)

There's only two genders.


----------



## moonford (Oct 15, 2016)

There are more than two genders.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> My Opinion: I like nvll's way of answering things, so straightforward and true. Wise one is, teach he shall



Member of the 2edgy club lol?

Also it's a nice line between actually being smoothly true or just writing random "opinions" that hating modern music is cool.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 15, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Member of the 2edgy club lol?
> 
> Also it's a nice line between actually being smoothly true or just writing random "opinions" that hating modern music is cool.



Oh sorry I mean his general answers. You can listen to any type of music and I honestly dont care/have a problem with it &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> Oh sorry I mean his general answers. You can listen to any type of music and I honestly dont care/have a problem with it ��



Just an example but he's extremely teen-egdy sometimes it's fun though.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 15, 2016)

I thought Nvll was a girl this whole time


----------



## seliph (Oct 15, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Member of the 2edgy club lol?
> 
> Also it's a nice line between actually being smoothly true or just writing random "opinions" that hating modern music is cool.





Sheila said:


> Just an example but he's extremely teen-egdy sometimes it's fun though.



I'm literally right here.
Also what are you talking about with the first point, I never said hating modern music is cool? Did you take one of my posts here to heart and now you're out for me or something?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I thought Nvll was a girl this whole time



well, whatever of the genders then.

Anyways... Metallica's version of 'Whiskey in the Jar' is bad.

- - - Post Merge - - -



nvll said:


> I'm literally right here.
> Also what are you talking about with the first point, I never said hating modern music is cool? Did you take one of my posts here to heart and now you're out for me or something?



No, it was an example. But I love how you take some supposed "cool" opinions and make it apply to a lot of people.


----------



## seliph (Oct 15, 2016)

Sheila said:


> No, it was an example. But I love how you take some supposed "cool" opinions and make it apply to a lot of people.



What on earth are you talking about
Like I literally have no idea what you mean by this, how do you _make_ opinions apply to people? What?


----------



## Dim (Oct 15, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Metallica's version of 'Whiskey in the Jar' is bad.


I liked it. Then again, I never heard the original song


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2016)

nvll said:


> What on earth are you talking about
> Like I literally have no idea what you mean by this, how do you _make_ opinions apply to people? What?



Because it seems like you think like 'ayy lmao modern music is the best **** u' and if someone dislike it they are the edgy one not looking through enough for good hipster crap or something. 

And your earlier post about avatar/signatures etc. Well yeah we all have different likes and dislikes eh? I mean yeah certain k-pop avatars are getting obnoxious since basically most of Brewster/Basement population has it on everywhere but eh I try to not get annoyed I guess.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> I liked it. Then again, I never heard the original song



Well it is an old Irish folk song from the start but I so much prefer Thin Lizzy with both Lynott's voice and the musical arrangement, the old school sound is better and more huskier, it's like Metallica wanted to do some too modern minimalist piece of it, idk.


----------



## seliph (Oct 15, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Because it seems like you think like 'ayy lmao modern music is the best **** u' and if someone dislike it they are the edgy one not looking through enough for good hipster crap or something.
> 
> And your earlier post about avatar/signatures etc. Well yeah we all have different likes and dislikes eh? I mean yeah certain k-pop avatars are getting obnoxious since basically most of Brewster/Basement population has it on everywhere but eh I try to not get annoyed I guess.



Okay but that's not what I meant at all. Maybe you should have clarified this before attacking me and calling me edgy several times. I said I find boasting about hating modern music annoying. I never called anyone edgy and I definitely never said it was the best. Also I don't even listen to "hipster music" so idk where you got that from.


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 15, 2016)

Just a reminder from the OP, everyone: 



> I think it's best if nobody replies to anyone else IF ITS SOMETHING CONTROVERSIAL and that if u agree w someone like their post *or if you don't, then move on so nobody goes crazy*. Just post opinions that're on your mind or something



This isn't a grounds for arguing, nor is it appropriate to come into a thread just to call someone "edgy" or whatever term is being thrown around these days.  This thread is for sharing opinions;  we're all entitled to ours, and should be able to state them without fear of being insulted.  If you happen to disagree with someone (which is bound to happen), just move on.  No need to perpetuate things into a fight and have another unnecessary thread closure.

Tone it back a bit, 'kay?  Thanks.


----------



## Legendary Sandwich (Oct 15, 2016)

Warning: Unpopular opinion ahead!



Spoiler:  



I absolutely despise the following:

- 3rd Wave Feminists

- Social Justice Warriors

- The Left Wing Media

I used to be a proud Liberal, but the way the current leftist movement is acting makes me cringe beyond measure. I've been called a Misogynist, a "White" Male (I'm Mexcian, though the male part is true), Transphobic, Homophobic, and even Racist for debunking and debating many arguments and claims made by those listed above.

Oppression =/= Disagreeing with your opinion. 'nuff said.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2016)

i believe there are _4_ genders. Male, female, intersex, and nonbinary. These "tumblr" genders are gender identification. 
Why intersex and nonbinary? Because they *are* physical


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2016)

Disturbed is a bad band. So is their godawful cover of Sounds of Silence urgh

@nvll

what i generally meant was that you seemed to be more pet peeved by random things rather than opinions and turning them into some basic general opinion people should have. like we can't dislike things or?


----------



## piichinu (Oct 16, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Disturbed is a bad band. So is their godawful cover of Sounds of Silence urgh
> 
> @nvll
> 
> what i generally meant was that you seemed to be more pet peeved by random things rather than opinions and turning them into some basic general opinion people should have. like we can't dislike things or?



oblivia told you to stop, i asked you to stop, that means *S T O P*


----------



## Soot Sprite (Oct 16, 2016)

Well, I don't know how popular or unpopular these opinions are, but here goes. I don't really like anything pumpkin flavored, I prefer vanilla over chocolate, I don't like the Sonic games and I don't think they're well made, I think waiters and waitresses should just be paid a livable wage instead of having to depend on the generosity of their customers, I think college and university education is way overpriced considering so far I'm a good way through my associates and so far I've learned nothing new.

I'll probably put up more later, that's all I could think of at the moment.


----------



## seliph (Oct 16, 2016)

Nowhere have I ever said anyone has to share my opinions. All I've been doing this thread is posting my opinions just like everyone else.

Moving on,



Xerolin said:


> i believe there are _4_ genders. Male, female, intersex, and nonbinary. These "tumblr" genders are gender identification.
> Why intersex and nonbinary? Because they *are* physical



Intersex isn't really a gender itself, as intersex people can identify as male, female, or nonbinary. Being intersex is more of a physical thing whereas being nonbinary isn't, and nonbinary people can be dmab or dfab.


----------



## N a t (Oct 16, 2016)

I agree with ams, but in all honesty it's with a grain of salt. What I think is that while art such as drawing/writing is important and can essentially be a well paying career, I feel that very few people get paid well for their work. There are lots of highly appraised authors and artists who make millions, but the number of young people these days who want to turn their artistic hobby into a career, and end up failing, is kind of crazy. And alot of those artists who do manage to make a career out of their work, still don't get paid nearly as well as they'd like. I feel like the art fields are highly saturated. When I went to highschool, I knew way over 15 different people who wanted art careers. About half of them wanted to be tattoo artists, which is one of the most difficult fields IMO, alot of them were girls who wanted to work in cosmetology (which doesn't always pay well), and others wanted random careers as traditional artists or photographers. Those jobs don't always pay the bills like you'd think. My point is, that art careers are real careers, and they're important to iur society, but too many people spend too much time trying to do something that they probably just couldn't survive doing. The name "starving artist" is a great example of this. When you take your art too seriously, and don't focus on actually making the money you need. Mosy artists don't gain the fame they seek until after they die anyways.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Tldr; Art careers are important, and can end up being fruitful, but artists are oversaturated these days, and many of them have a difficult time making a living.


----------



## Greggy (Oct 16, 2016)

I was told about my "transphobic" opinions being popular opinions, so I'll post it again. Trans people are trans. That's why they have the label "TRANS" woman/man, they're trans. I don't believe the bullcrap tumblr spews out that "TRANS wo/men are real wo/men uwu no matter what" because wtf?
Also, intersectional feminism is full of bullcrap that I don't even consider it real feminism. Dude, just be egalitarian.


----------



## N a t (Oct 16, 2016)

Greggy said:


> I was told about my "transphobic" opinions being popular opinions, so I'll post it again. Trans people are trans. That's why they have the label "TRANS" woman/man, they're trans. I don't believe the bullcrap tumblr spews out that "TRANS wo/men are real wo/men uwu no matter what" because wtf?
> Also, intersectional feminism is full of bullcrap that I don't even consider it real feminism. Dude, just be egalitarian.



Yeah, the whole trans thing. I have nothing against transgenders. I'll even be willing to use whatever gender words (don't know what you call gender specific words, sorry lol) you want me to use for you. However, when it comes down to it, I just can't see a trans as the gender they want to be. As in, you can have the genitals of the opposite sex, and you can look exactly like the opposite sex, but your actual chemistry is still that of your previous gender. If you're a full fledged transgender woman, you still carry your male genes, male DNA, and the testosterone you were born with. You can be pumped full of hormones and have body parts swapped, but I still believe that you are a man somewhere deep down inside of yourself. I completely respect anyone who wants to say they're a real man or woman after the transition, and I won't make a big deal about my opposing opinion, but part of you is still what you once were. My mom once told me that, "If a transgender died, and they were beyond identifiable for whatever reason, when you get down to the nitty gritty, you will find male/female DNA." Those aren't her exact words, but they're pretty close. And it's true. If you had to go as far as identifying the teeth or something, on the corpse of a transgender woman, the forensics team would automatically say "This is the coprse of a man."


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2016)

Asian / small eyes are so nice cri


----------



## piichinu (Oct 16, 2016)

im gay

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh sorry wrong place to post this heehee

- - - Post Merge - - -

brb swimming to my death


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2016)

i think badgrl2's avi n sig are the best


----------



## seliph (Oct 16, 2016)

- you can't say you "respect trans people" if you refuse to see them as their gender and not the sex they were assigned at birth, which has again and again been scientifically proven to be two different things (one mental one physical)

- respecting trans people is not a new tumblr thing


----------



## Dogemon (Oct 16, 2016)

nvll said:


> - you can't say you "respect trans people" if you refuse to see them as their gender and not the sex they were assigned at birth, which has again and again been scientifically proven to be two different things (one mental one physical)
> 
> - respecting trans people is not a new tumblr thing
> 
> &#55356;&#57205;&#55357;&#56333;



If you also cannot call someone who is trans what they want to be called, aka man or woman, without saying transwomen and transmen even when they do not want to be called that regularly, you are still being disrepectful just so you guys know. I know the majority of women I know who are trans really do not enjoy being called "a pretty transwoman" over just "a pretty woman".


----------



## seliph (Oct 16, 2016)

Oh ya and just to be helpful:

- "gender words" are called pronouns
- "a trans" and "transgenders" aren't how to refer to trans people. "trans" and "transgender" are adjectives, not nouns. also even though no one's said it yet, i feel i should mention "transgendered" isn't a word.


----------



## N a t (Oct 16, 2016)

nvll said:


> Oh ya and just to be helpful:
> 
> - "gender words" are called pronouns
> - "a trans" and "transgenders" aren't how to refer to trans people. "trans" and "transgender" are adjectives, not nouns. also even though no one's said it yet, i feel i should mention "transgendered" isn't a word.


Thank you for this. I have a hard time retaining knowledge sometimes. It feels like I never even went to grade school, to be honest.

- - - Post Merge - - -



nvll said:


> - you can't say you "respect trans people" if you refuse to see them as their gender and not the sex they were assigned at birth, which has again and again been scientifically proven to be two different things (one mental one physical)
> 
> - respecting trans people is not a new tumblr thing
> 
> &#55356;&#57205;&#55357;&#56333;



This confuses me a little. I'm having a hard time understanding what you're trying to say, I mean.

Maybe some of the words I used were too strong or literal. I'm basically saying though (for an example), that if you were once a man, but became a woman in as many ways as possible, I wouldn't know you from any other woman unless I somehow got to see your bodily chemistry. I can accept you as a man or woman, but I cannot see you as a FULL man or woman because a part of you is still that of the opposite gender. (If that makes sense.) I have no problem using the pronouns (thank you nvll) you prefer, or treating you the way you want to be treated. THAT is what I think being respectful is, and I think that I am being respectful, since I don't think I would be hurting anyone's feelings. Everyone has different views and beliefs as to what being respectful is and what is not, though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dogemon said:


> If you also cannot call someone who is trans what they want to be called, aka man or woman, without saying transwomen and transmen even when they do not want to be called that regularly, you are still being disrepectful just so you guys know. I know the majority of women I know who are trans really do not enjoy being called "a pretty transwoman" over just "a pretty woman".



I also just feel that this relates to my second post. Like I said, I don't have a problem just calling someone a man or woman. I'll call them whatever they'd like me too, but there is that whole chemistry thing. I'm just stuck on it. It's not something I'd probably bring up often, but ever since I was basically told that your chemistry can still distinguish you between being male/female, a tiny party of me will always believe that someone is not what they say they are. I don't always agree with the way my mom feels, like how she says she likes gay people yet she thinks it's wrong (and she can rant about how it's unnatural for ages yet claims that she likes gay people...), but what she said about people who change their gender just made a lot of sense to me.


----------



## N a t (Oct 16, 2016)

On a sidenote, I believe that all other genders and sexualities are mental things. Whether you are male or female specifically, should be a pretty physical thing. I know that drag queens for example, don't necessarily identify as women (not all of them at least), but they still like to use female pronouns.


----------



## Licorice (Oct 16, 2016)

You guys can get all up in your feelings all you want. A trans person will never completely be the gender they identify with. It sucks for those people but it's the truth. Has the truth become offensive? I think the point of Bone Baby's post was misinterpreted.


----------



## mintellect (Oct 16, 2016)

MatPat doesn't deserve the hate he gets. He actually makes pretty solid theories IMO and okay sometimes he doesn't do that great but I feel like the main reason people dislike his work is because his theories are very "out there." Like I feel like people dislike his Sans is Ness theory less because "his evidence is crap" and more because "How the hell can Sans be Ness that doesn't make any sense" without actually paying attention to the video (though I admit that theory wasn't his best work).
Yes, he gave the Pope Undertale but he was getting a lot of hate even before then.

Sure there are many young kids in his fanbase that take everything he says as canon but just like pretty much every notorious fanbase ever, people assume his entire fanbase is composed of people like that. It's not.
Plus, his livestreams are super fun to watch.


----------



## N a t (Oct 16, 2016)

Licorice said:


> You guys can get all up in your feelings all you want. A trans person will never completely be the gender they identify with. It sucks for those people but it's the truth. Has the truth become offensive? I think the point of Bone Baby's post was misinterpreted.



Thank you for this. I love that we have the freedom to become whatever we want, even if it means defying nature. But it's a fact that no matter how close you get to becoming a different gender, there are parts of you that cannot be changed. As far as I know. Here's a great example of all that chemistry I was talking about. 

"The XY sex-determination system is the sex-determination system found in humans, most other mammals, some insects (Drosophila), and some plants. In this system, the sex of an individual is determined by a pair of sex chromosomes (gonosomes). Females have two of the same kind of sex chromosome (XX), and are called the homogametic sex. Males have two distinct sex chromosomes (XY), and are called the heterogametic sex."

Your chromosomes will always be the same, even if you are no longer a male or female. 

This is basically what I meant. It's just a fact of life.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 16, 2016)

Diancie Rose said:


> MatPat doesn't deserve the hate he gets. He actually makes pretty solid theories IMO and okay sometimes he doesn't do that great but I feel like the main reason people dislike his work is because his theories are very "out there." Like I feel like people dislike his Sans is Ness theory less because "his evidence is crap" and more because "How the hell can Sans be Ness that doesn't make any sense" without actually paying attention to the video (though I admit that theory wasn't his best work).
> Yes, he gave the Pope Undertale but he was getting a lot of hate even before then.
> 
> Sure there are many young kids in his fanbase that take everything he says as canon but just like pretty much every notorious fanbase ever, people assume his entire fanbase is composed of people like that. It's not.
> Plus, his livestreams are super fun to watch.



what do you mean his ness is sans theory had crap evidence and it wasn't one of his best ones? It was really good like any other he does :/


----------



## demoness (Oct 16, 2016)

good thing socially developed adults don't analyze my chromosomes beforehand.  sorry, it just makes me laugh as a trans person when i see "well u know ..." commentary.  i mean just imagining someone walking up to someone and saying something like that, most people laugh at something that uncouth, you know?  i guess it's my opinion i'm baffled why the narrative i can't change this or that matters, i'm more worried about myself.  

but for a very important opinion: tomatoes are evil food

i love pc music, the label 

and people should be banned from standing right in the elevator door frame, calm down


----------



## N a t (Oct 16, 2016)

umjammer brandi said:


> good thing socially developed adults don't analyze my chromosomes beforehand.  sorry, it just makes me laugh as a trans person when i see "well u know ..." commentary.  i mean just imagining someone walking up to someone and saying something like that, most people laugh at something that uncouth, you know?  i guess it's my opinion i'm baffled why the narrative i can't change this or that matters, i'm more worried about myself.



I agree with you there. It's not like it's ever gonna happen, where some random person will come up to you and just say that. I'm sure people probably can't even tell that your a trans person. I just find this topic to be really interesting I guess, I was enjoying the conversation, although I did most of the talking haha. And in the end, it really doesn't matter at all whether or not you can change those chromosomes or whatever, except that it supports some peoples opinions. Such as my own. I just wanted to support myself so I could avoid misinterpretation. That seems to happen a lot with me, because I'm just not the best at making myself clear. I'm even more of a mess when speaking irl. I stutter a lot, and fumble over words, and often have to describe what I'm trying to say because I'm at a literal loss for words. It's a struggle.

All that aside, everything here is a matter of opinion, and facts don't always change opinions. Unless I myself could somehow determine your original gender through scientific means, I wouldn't be able to say that you aren't what you are. Therefore, you are.  Maybe I'm contradicting my previous statements, but this is what I honestly think.

- - - Post Merge - - -



umjammer brandi said:


> but for a very important opinion: tomatoes are evil food



And also, if you don't mind, could you please explain to me why you think tomatoes are evil? I'm asking purely out of curiosity. I've just never heard someone call a food evil lol


----------



## Legendary Sandwich (Oct 16, 2016)

I've always considered myself a man of honest principle, and have admired the objectivity of science.

Science is at its core, pure. It has no bias, it is merely the absolute truth of observation of how our reality and the universe works.

Sadly, mankind has used it (much like religion), to fulfill their own twisted agendas. This is where the fault lies, not with Science, but with humanity as a whole.

That being said, as a medical professional, and a soon to be Biology and BioChemistry Major, I can't accept with a straight face the concept of "58 Flavors of Gender", when there are only three sexes. Male, Female, and Asexual, and the third one is only possible if you're certain species of animal and plant who can reproduce without needing a sexual partner.

Honestly, I've read an article someone showed me about some third world tribe and how "gender fluidity" worked and such, I tried to understand it, I dove and absorbed every letter - but I couldn't understand how it explained anything. It showed no physical proof or evidence, and only served to reinforce gender roles and stereotypes.

That's my unpopular opinion. I just don't see the evidence to these claims, and I've tried. I really have.


----------



## demoness (Oct 16, 2016)

[COLOR="#ff066"]oh i'm just being silly, i can't stand tomatoes

yet i'll eat tomato products....[/COLOR]


----------



## N a t (Oct 16, 2016)

umjammer brandi said:


> [COLOR="#ff066"]oh i'm just being silly, i can't stand tomatoes
> 
> yet i'll eat tomato products....[/COLOR]



Oh I used to be like that! I used to love ketchup and tomato soup, but hated raw or cooked whole tomato chunk/slices with a passion. Now I actually love it. BLTs are amazing <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also just thought about this, because I just saw a commercial for Denny's pumpkin pancakes. I love pumpkin flavored stuff, but even I think it's overrated.


----------



## moonford (Oct 17, 2016)

People should shut up about sex changes, sexuality, gender and the way you all go on and on is really bothersome., let them be who they you don't have to accept it but you can shut up about it.



Jill Stein doesn't seem that bad.


----------



## ams (Oct 17, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I agree with ams, but in all honesty it's with a grain of salt. What I think is that while art such as drawing/writing is important and can essentially be a well paying career, I feel that very few people get paid well for their work. There are lots of highly appraised authors and artists who make millions, but the number of young people these days who want to turn their artistic hobby into a career, and end up failing, is kind of crazy. And alot of those artists who do manage to make a career out of their work, still don't get paid nearly as well as they'd like. I feel like the art fields are highly saturated. When I went to highschool, I knew way over 15 different people who wanted art careers. About half of them wanted to be tattoo artists, which is one of the most difficult fields IMO, alot of them were girls who wanted to work in cosmetology (which doesn't always pay well), and others wanted random careers as traditional artists or photographers. Those jobs don't always pay the bills like you'd think. My point is, that art careers are real careers, and they're important to iur society, but too many people spend too much time trying to do something that they probably just couldn't survive doing. The name "starving artist" is a great example of this. When you take your art too seriously, and don't focus on actually making the money you need. Mosy artists don't gain the fame they seek until after they die anyways.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Tldr; Art careers are important, and can end up being fruitful, but artists are oversaturated these days, and many of them have a difficult time making a living.



Exactly. The examples given of careers in the entertainment industry and corporate design are hardly what these kids are aspiring to. I figured my post would stir up some feelings considering the number of kids who use this site, but I really feel that they need a reality check once in a while. Your options aren't just to be a novelist or a cashier as someone previously mentioned.


----------



## N a t (Oct 17, 2016)

Nobody has much "chill" these days anymore, and I think they need to get some.


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 17, 2016)

too many people care about always being happy.
is it wong to just feel?


----------



## Fleshy (Oct 17, 2016)

Azure said:


> Pushy vegetarians/vegans kind of annoy me. I'm not referring to anyone on the site and I totally respect and understand people's decision to eat that way, but please let me eat what I want. And the whole "you can't love animals and not be vegetarian" thing is kinda invalid imo.



I agree with this, I'm vegan purely through personal choice, I don't care what anyone else does, what you do is up to you, what I do is up to me, it's all personal choice. 

I don't like the "you can't say you love animals if you're not vegan" thing, because _(in my opinion)_ you can. If someone advocates animal rights, actually goes out and saves animals/helps with conservation, but then goes home and has a glass of cows milk, does that mean they don't love animals? and in general, you don't have to be vegan to love animals.


----------



## N a t (Oct 17, 2016)

Scooby Doo and the Ghoul School is still an awesome movie.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2016)

Fleshy said:


> I agree with this, I'm vegan purely through personal choice, I don't care what anyone else does, what you do is up to you, what I do is up to me, it's all personal choice.
> 
> I don't like the "you can't say you love animals if you're not vegan" thing, because _(in my opinion)_ you can. If someone advocates animal rights, actually goes out and saves animals/helps with conservation, but then goes home and has a glass of cows milk, does that mean they don't love animals? and in general, you don't have to be vegan to love animals.


THIS SO MUCH.

like, i love my animals to cuddle, eat and drink and on my head.. like stop being pushy and stalkers towards meat eating people an dstuff (yes there are really agressive animal rights vegan people in my country lol)


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 17, 2016)

i love a good steak.
porkchops when cooked right are really good
chicken tastes great and eggs are yum.

im obsessed with my pet birb and love him to death. if you hurt him i will be enraged.


----------



## moonford (Oct 17, 2016)

ams said:


> Exactly. The examples given of careers in the entertainment industry and corporate design are hardly what these kids are aspiring to. I figured my post would stir up some feelings considering the number of kids who use this site, but I really feel that they need a reality check once in a while. Your options aren't just to be a novelist or a cashier as someone previously mentioned.



I was just using an example, I wasn't saying they were the only options people have, that should be really obvious though...


----------



## seliph (Oct 17, 2016)

Regarding the food discussion going on I won't lie I _did_ feel kinda bad when I'd eat fish in front of my fish


----------



## Dogemon (Oct 17, 2016)

I think people who parade their ideas of how people should do their makeup to others need reality checks. For example when a guy/girl  looks at another guy/girl with strong makeup and says "Ugh I prefer little to no makeup". It ain't yo face, don't make it yo problem.

- - - Post Merge - - -



nvll said:


> Regarding the food discussion going on I won't lie I _did_ feel kinda bad when I'd eat fish in front of my fish



Have done the same while baby sitting some chickens, don't think they particularly cared at least.


----------



## seliph (Oct 17, 2016)

Did the thread break

Uhhhh random opinion most horror movies nowadays are so boring and rely mostly on (predictable) jumpscares and shock value rather than creating a genuinely scary atmosphere and it bums me out


----------



## N a t (Oct 17, 2016)

nvll said:


> Did the thread break
> 
> Uhhhh random opinion most horror movies nowadays are so boring and rely mostly on (predictable) jumpscares and shock value rather than creating a genuinely scary atmosphere and it bums me out



True. This is so true, but at least some of the horror movies today are kind of realistic? I mean, a serial killer is totally realistic, even if the way they kill people in these moves is very unrealistic. I think some of the older horror movies were truly the best though. Kujo is an amazing movie. 



Spoiler:  Spoiler for those who haven't seen it



I hate that the dog, Kujo, dies at the end. Cuz rabid or not, he was a dog.


 But I mean, a rabid dog killing a few people? It's realistic, and that's what makes it scary!


As for another random opinion of mine... Asian's honestly have some of the best food. Even if it's American Asian, you still have Asian cooks making the food. It's just cooked and served differently. But if you eat traditional Asian food, it's also typically healthier for you. Just think, how often do you see fat Asian people? Not very often. Not even outside of Asian countries. They know what's good. And I dunno why, but I feel really weird for using the word Asian so much, so, sorry about that?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 18, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> True. This is so true, but at least some of the horror movies today are kind of realistic? I mean, a serial killer is totally realistic, even if the way they kill people in these moves is very unrealistic. I think some of the older horror movies were truly the best though. Kujo is an amazing movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha why would you feel bad about using a word too much xD 

And yeaah, I wish I liked Asian food, but I don't T-T 
There's a new sushi place in town, and it looks super cool but........I don't like anything there rip 
Sushi looks so cute too

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bone Baby said:


> True. This is so true, but at least some of the horror movies today are kind of realistic? I mean, a serial killer is totally realistic, even if the way they kill people in these moves is very unrealistic. I think some of the older horror movies were truly the best though. Kujo is an amazing movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha why would you feel bad about using a word too much xD 

And yeaah, I wish I liked Asian food, but I don't T-T 
There's a new sushi place in town, and it looks super cool but........I don't like anything there rip 
Sushi looks so cute too


----------



## Rasha (Oct 18, 2016)

"how to dress when you're thirty"
"clothes and colors you shouldn't wear when you're overweight"
"very easy, super simple steps on how to attract all the men in the world"
"worst dressed celebries on red carpet at (insert event)"
"why you should start dating bald men"
"oh noes celebrity stage nip slip"
"why (insert celebrity name)'s pet is better than yours"

I...admit I read tons of those but they are indeed mostly cringe worthy and some are mere click baits and are full of wrong bull****


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 18, 2016)

Bahamut said:


> "how to dress when you're thirty"
> "clothes and colors you shouldn't wear when you're overweight"
> "very easy, super simple steps on how to attract all the men in the world"
> "worst dressed celebries on red carpet at (insert event)"
> ...



I only read those just to see the comments section tbh...

As for my opinions:

some Nickelback songs are good 
horror movies are more funny than scary
organic food is a waste of money


----------



## moonford (Oct 18, 2016)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I only read those just to see the comments section tbh...
> 
> As for my opinions:
> 
> ...



Isn't organic food better in almost every way though?

Its better quality
no pesticides
better for the environment (if we don't buy, they don't produce)
animals aren't given growth hormones
dairy products are richer nutrients

I could go on...


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 18, 2016)

ppl who claim they arent transphobic but still say transphobic **** n then go off ranting abt how These Darn SJWs Being Offended So Much.,,...

@ ppl a few pages back lolz


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 18, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Isn't organic food better in almost every way though?
> 
> Its better quality
> no pesticides
> ...



I don't think there is much difference other than organic foods are more expensive. Organic foods have been scientifically proven to have no significant health benefits.

https://www.google.com/amp/www.nyda...ats-produce-dairy-no-better-article-1.1151470

Also, they are still allowed to use pesticides.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 18, 2016)

Greggy said:


> I was told about my "transphobic" opinions being popular opinions, so I'll post it again. Trans people are trans. That's why they have the label "TRANS" woman/man, they're trans. I don't believe the bullcrap tumblr spews out that "TRANS wo/men are real wo/men uwu no matter what" because wtf?
> Also, intersectional feminism is full of bullcrap that I don't even consider it real feminism. Dude, just be egalitarian.



trans is a verb n it means trans not "NOT REAL!!!"

fat women are still women
angry women are still women
short women are still women
women who are meanaf are still women
n women who are trans?  still women u transphobic egg


----------



## Rasha (Oct 18, 2016)

I like tumblr (even though I don't have an account yet) but it seems like some people there are slowly leading it to its death..I guess


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 18, 2016)

Bahamut said:


> I like tumblr (even though I don't have an account yet) but it seems like some people there are slowly leading it to its death..I guess



it is ok it has been in the process of being killed since its start


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> it is ok it has been in the process of being killed since its start



that site should be killed considered what people are there mainly nowadays.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 18, 2016)

Sheila said:


> that site should be killed considered what people are there mainly nowadays.



well i mean it is a p big community, id say most are actually fandom blogs still? like there are always fandom posts under the trending thing tbh n never sjw stuff so i mean ...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> well i mean it is a p big community, id say most are actually fandom blogs still? like there are always fandom posts under the trending thing tbh n never sjw stuff so i mean ...



Wow must have changed to the better then lol. Still some fandoms are just bs there too...

Also Melania Trump is a sack full of bs too.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 18, 2016)

Tumblr is fine as long as you follow the right people and blacklist certain tags where you know petty fights will start. (Trans, black lives matter, feminism, rape culture, trigger, homosexuality, etc)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mega_Cabbage said:


> I don't think there is much difference other than organic foods are more expensive. Organic foods have been scientifically proven to have no significant health benefits.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.nyda...ats-produce-dairy-no-better-article-1.1151470
> 
> Also, they are still allowed to use pesticides.



Correct me if I'm wrong but I've heard that for something to be legally labelled "organic" they have to be at least 70% organic. So that means that the other 30% isn't organic, yet they charge up the wall for it. That's bull**** tbh


----------



## N a t (Oct 18, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> trans is a verb n it means trans not "NOT REAL!!!"
> 
> fat women are still women
> angry women are still women
> ...



I'm definitely not transphobic. If I met some random trans person, I wouldn't freak out, or go on some rant about how they aren't a real man or woman or something like that. I only posted my opinion here, because this thread is about sharing opinions, and I don't necessarily think that my opinion was so unpopular, that it belonged in the unpopular opinion thread. I also said in one of my posts, that since I can't scientifically prove that a trans person is a trans upon meeting them, I wouldn't be able to tell the difference between them and someone who has not changed genders. Therefore, they are whatever gender they say that they are. Regardless of how I feel or see transgender people, I never said I didn't accept it. I just don't comply to the idea of completely changing gender, as in, you're not 100% man/woman. It's more like 98%. Your gender does not effect how I see you as a person though, even if you weren't born as that gender. So, can you please not call us, or at least me, transphobic? Since I should only speak for myself. I have nothing against trans people, and the only "phobic" I know I am, is Arachnophobic. Yes, this made me butthurt, but only because I'm not THAT judgmental. 


As for another opinion of mine. Most movies need to stop with the sequels and prequels. Movies that originally weren't meant to have sequels or prequels, but got them anyways, because somebody thought they could milk the story. Looking at you, Lake Placid. You coulda stopped after 2 :I

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just though about it, and I'm not really arachnophobic either. I like spiders, but they scare the bejeebus outta me.


----------



## moonford (Oct 18, 2016)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I don't think there is much difference other than organic foods are more expensive. Organic foods have been scientifically proven to have no significant health benefits.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.nyda...ats-produce-dairy-no-better-article-1.1151470
> 
> Also, they are still allowed to use pesticides.



Right, thanks I wasn't to sure.


----------



## seliph (Oct 18, 2016)

when cis people try to argue with trans/nb people on whether they're transphobic lololol


----------



## N a t (Oct 18, 2016)

nvll said:


> when cis people try to argue with trans/nb people on whether they're transphobic lololol



I just don't like to be called something I'm not. I mean, why not defend myself? I guess I'd rather have my posts be humorous then heinous though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*than


----------



## seliph (Oct 18, 2016)

Racist/transphobic/homophobic/etc. are not insults. You don't have to defend yourself from them, but rather step back and take into account what the other person is saying and reflect on it, even if it does seem ridiculous.

Opinion time, while I think chibis can be cute I think they're severely overrated. Also I hate Funko Pops with every ounce of me.


----------



## tae (Oct 18, 2016)

i think eyebrows are important and i luv them.


----------



## N a t (Oct 18, 2016)

@nvll

I didn't take it as an insult, although it probably came off that way, that I felt insulted. I just didn't like, if you could even say, the tone of the previous post. I actually quoted incorrectly. But, I feel like there was a bit of unnecessary anger about it? I could be totally wrong though. It IS hard to understand how someone feels over the internet, regardless of what they say, unless they literally tell you they're mad or whatever. But I just got a negative vibe from the post, and it seemed like it was directed at me and another user.

As for another opinion, to stay somewhat on topic, most flavored water is absolutely disgusting. I have tried many different flavors and brands, and they're all really gross. Some just less than others. But, I'm a pig who needs my tasty foods, and I greatly dislike straight water, so I make myself suffer. TLDR; Most flavored water is just nasty.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also think the Incredible Hulk is gross :I


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 18, 2016)

Funko Pops are Chibis IRL


----------



## tae (Oct 18, 2016)

Tom said:


> Funko Pops are Chibis IRL



but they're hideous chibis.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 18, 2016)

nvll said:


> Racist/transphobic/homophobic/etc. are not insults. You don't have to defend yourself from them, but rather step back and take into account what the other person is saying and reflect on it, even if it does seem ridiculous.
> 
> Opinion time, while I think chibis can be cute I think they're severely overrated. Also I hate Funko Pops with every ounce of me.



I hate Funko figures too. They are ugly and creepy.


----------



## seliph (Oct 18, 2016)

my opinion is i want tom to fight me

tbh funko pops are americas horrible attempt at chibis


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 18, 2016)

People should not eat a full meal on a public computer. How lazy are you that you can't eat your meal before you use it. I don't want to touch a keyboard with your greasy fingers.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 18, 2016)

They're not bad I like them, I feel it's just the eyes that are kinda creepy lol they stare into your soul

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tom said:


> Funko Pops are Chibis IRL



YOU GO TOM


----------



## N a t (Oct 18, 2016)

Yeah, I like Pops :I

They're pretty cute. I have 3 different Cheshire cats, a Gentleman ClapTrap, and a Cthulhu Pop. It helps that my sister works at Hot Topic.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)

glitch thread :v

funko's are alright i guess but yeah never been into them.. not really any figures in my fandoms anyways


----------



## piichinu (Oct 18, 2016)

i think girls who fetishize gay men are more annoying than boys who fetishize lesbians


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 18, 2016)

For some reason when people type caps in the first letter of each word it kinda bothers me...

Example: I Need to Get Some Golden Roses For My Town, I Am Trading Blue Roses For Them.

^ it annoys me


----------



## N a t (Oct 18, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> For some reason when people type caps in the first letter of each word it kinda bothers me...
> 
> Example: I Need to Get Some Golden Roses For My Town, I Am Trading Blue Roses For Them.
> 
> ^ it annoys me


Sometimes I do this, and without even realizing it. It makes me feel content for some weird reason lmao


----------



## Dogemon (Oct 18, 2016)

I hate when people assume you have to aggressive or in someone's face to be transphobic or racist. It isn't simply an action lmao.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 18, 2016)

Dogemon said:


> I hate when people assume you have to aggressive or in someone's face to be transphobic or racist. It isn't simply an action lmao.





> I hate when people assume you have to aggressive or in someone's face to be transphobic or racist. &#55357;&#56399;It &#55357;&#56399; isn't &#55357;&#56399; simply &#55357;&#56399; an &#55357;&#56399; action &#55357;&#56399; lmao.&#55357;&#56399;



fixed it for you.



nvll said:


> my opinion is i want tom to fight me



I agree with this opinions


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 18, 2016)

American brand cars suck.
I like Windows Vista a little bit, but it's not my favorite Windows version made. It had given my family relatively few problems until it crashed just because I put my SD card from my camera in the desktop! Although, I honestly prefer Macs to PCs, just because I find them easier to use and typically have given me less trouble, but I can work PCs just fine.
I like a lot of music, especially rock, older pop, and Kpop.
I feel like Nintendo should announce a new Animal Crossing game. Also, I find _Metroid Prime: Federation Force_ very disappointing, and I don't understand why Nintendo practically ignored Metroid's 30th anniversary.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 19, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I'm definitely not transphobic. If I met some random trans person, I wouldn't freak out, or go on some rant about how they aren't a real man or woman or something like that. I only posted my opinion here, because this thread is about sharing opinions, and I don't necessarily think that my opinion was so unpopular, that it belonged in the unpopular opinion thread. I also said in one of my posts, that since I can't scientifically prove that a trans person is a trans upon meeting them, I wouldn't be able to tell the difference between them and someone who has not changed genders. Therefore, they are whatever gender they say that they are. Regardless of how I feel or see transgender people, I never said I didn't accept it. I just don't comply to the idea of completely changing gender, as in, you're not 100% man/woman. It's more like 98%. Your gender does not effect how I see you as a person though, even if you weren't born as that gender. So, can you please not call us, or at least me, transphobic? Since I should only speak for myself. I have nothing against trans people, and the only "phobic" I know I am, is Arachnophobic. Yes, this made me butthurt, but only because I'm not THAT judgmental.
> 
> 
> As for another opinion of mine. Most movies need to stop with the sequels and prequels. Movies that originally weren't meant to have sequels or prequels, but got them anyways, because somebody thought they could milk the story. Looking at you, Lake Placid. You coulda stopped after 2 :I
> ...



basically what u are saying is "im not transphobic but i think these transphobic things!!!!!" yeah no thats not how it works. u are definitely transphobic

edit: n w/ what u said abt anger... uh.. yeah, i, a trans person did get these Unnecessary Feelings Of Anger when u said that ppl like me can never be The Tru Genderrrr

yes u got it correctly it was a negative vibe bc i dont like transphobes and i get even mire angry when ppl claim to not be transphobic but then say transphobic things.

just pls realize that what u said was transphobic. if u dont wantto be a transphobe you  can educate yourself and stuff n learn how to be a good ally


----------



## piichinu (Oct 19, 2016)

are you guys for real


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2016)

badgrl2 said:


> are you guys for real



nah they obviously have someone who types on their account.


----------



## N a t (Oct 19, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> basically what u are saying is "im not transphobic but i think these transphobic things!!!!!" yeah no thats not how it works. u are definitely transphobic



So, because I believe in science, and pure fact. I am transphobic? Because that's literally all I was saying. There is literally scientific proof. That's all. And I was only using it to support my opinion, because there really isn't anything else to prove my point. Had I said "I don't believe in fully changing your gender", without any kind of proof, I would have just sounded like some close minded ass hat. 

If I really am transphobic, then it's probably going to be the smallest case of transphobia you'll ever see. Because like I said so many times before, I cannot prove that someone is not the gender that they say they are, unless I do some sort of tests upon meeting them, therefore you are the gender that you say you are. The part of you, that is still the exclusive gender you were born with, is so small that it takes a bunch of tests to even detect.

I'm not trying to be rude, I'm not trying to antagonize anyone, and I have no problems with transgender people or even the concept of changing your gender. What I do have a problem with is being made out to be an antagonist, because nobody likes the truth. And in all honesty, you can dislike me for it all you want, but I shouldn't have to change my opinions just to make someone happy. I will admit that what I SAID was transphobic, but only because it fits the definition of transphobic.

It's just the truth though. When someone undergoes the change, I don't think your DNA is going to just change too. And if it does, not every part of it can or will as far as I know. I wish you wouldn't get so angry at me, for believing in something that is ultimately true. And it isn't something that I made up and said is true, it's something that highly intelligent and qualified scientists can prove. It is fact. It's hard to deny facts. Maybe you can, but I cannot deny facts so easily.

I didn't want you mad at me though. Or anyone for that matter. I expected heated debate sure, but I haven't actually been angry about any of this yet. And to be honest, no matter what I preach, you should stick by "I don't care what anyone says". Because even after everything I just said, you shouldn't be feeling so negatively. If someone told me I couldn't be what I wanted to be, or couldn't do what I wanted to do, my response would have to be "I don't care". So, if you'd like me to stop, I will. I thought this whole debate was going pretty swimmingly until you seemed angry. But as long as I felt that there was room for discussion, and that I needed a rebuttal, I was going to participate.

 Sorry for shrinking my text, by the way. I just ran my mouth for so long, and now I have like a whole page.


As for a new opinion! Even though I believe in some supernatural things, although I'm not a firm believer, I find it really hard to believe in any of these ghost shows on TV. Ghost hunters is just a bunch of creepy noises, and everything else is just a recap of what supposedly happened...


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 19, 2016)

gender =/= sex
gender has nothing 2 do w ur dna

chill n mmmmmaybe check ur factz b4 writing something abt how u Totes arent a Big Bad Transphobe because rven tho what u said was transpobic "it is science" so it is all cool,,.

also most trans ppl dont change gender (unless theyre gender fluid...) 
i think youre thinking abt sex? and genitals? and chromosones and hormones and all that??? and yeah sure u cant rly just go imto ur chromosone crap and be like "poof make it xy ibstead of xx :3c" but thats.. not what anyones saying ... people going through physical transition arent saying they are changing their dna.,, theyre going thru hormone replacement therapy n getting sugeries. idk what doctors say about trans ppls sex but i mean.,. probably if youre goong to a doctor you should let them know youre trans so your TRUE SEX isnt going to be a problem


----------



## Corrie (Oct 19, 2016)

Yeah, there is a difference between your gender and your sex. Your sex is with your DNA but your gender you can change. That's why on health related documents they always state your sex, not gender.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2016)

Jeebus what a debate. Let people be what they wanna be, although some people can be too whiny and rabid for their own best and lashing out when someone is not pc.

Also, Seinfeld and Sex and the City are the worst TV series.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 19, 2016)

Daylight saving times are ********, why do we need them gah


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 19, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Jeebus what a debate.



Have to agree with you.

Again, this thread is not a grounds for arguing, regardless of whether or not someone's posted an opinion that you strongly disagree with.  If you do feel the need to respond to someone or debate something, please send the person a PM instead of derailing the thread, especially since the OP specifically stated that they'd prefer it if people just moved on rather than respond to those whose opinions they disagree with.

As for my opinion, migraines suck and can leave me alone forever.


----------



## N a t (Oct 19, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> gender =/= sex
> gender has nothing 2 do w ur dna
> 
> chill n mmmmmaybe check ur factz b4 writing something abt how u Totes arent a Big Bad Transphobe because rven tho what u said was transpobic "it is science" so it is all cool,,.
> ...



- - - Post Merge - - -



Corrie said:


> Yeah, there is a difference between your gender and your sex. Your sex is with your DNA but your gender you can change. That's why on health related documents they always state your sex, not gender.



This I did not know. I was unaware that sex and gender are two different things. If everyone says that they are, then I can only believe what the majority says. I admit defeat, and have been thinking incorrectly. I apologize for being wrong. Had I known this from the beginning, I likely would have had nothing to say.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I still don't think you had to tell me to chill though. I've been calm this whole time, regardless of what everyone got from my walls of text. I feel that any anger placed here was unnecessary.



I think musical are actually really cool, but I'm super picky about them. Only the dramatic ones are REALLY good. I'm watching Sweeney Todd right now :>


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 19, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> Have to agree with you.
> 
> Again, this thread is not a grounds for arguing, regardless of whether or not someone's posted an opinion that you strongly disagree with.  If you do feel the need to respond to someone or debate something, please send the person a PM instead of derailing the thread, especially since the OP specifically stated that they'd prefer it if people just moved on rather than respond to those whose opinions they disagree with.
> 
> As for my opinion, migraines suck and can leave me alone forever.



Thank you. I've been on this site awhile and the gender debates derailing the topics get really, really old.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 19, 2016)

I really like the taste of school food sometimes. I don't think it's as bad as some people think it is


----------



## N a t (Oct 19, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> I really like the taste of school food sometimes. I don't think it's as bad as some people think it is



I agree. But some food is really as bad as everyone makes it out to be. I LOVE Spinach. But I guess the brand really counts, because I eat plain shredded spinach (from a can) at home without any butter or whatever, and it tastes great! The spinach the schools used to serve tasted repulsive. Elementary, middle, highschool. I can't remember school spinach ever tasting okay.


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 19, 2016)

im bigender and proud!

also rootbear flote needs to have the icecreem compleatly melted first before drinking. it tastes 10000% more amazeing wheen its a good mixture of rootbeer and vinilla icecream.


----------



## Dim (Oct 23, 2016)

When people have power they become so arrogant af


----------



## moonford (Oct 23, 2016)

The US shouldn't have this amount of power, its a very messed up country.


----------



## earthquake (Oct 23, 2016)

Bowie said:


> Hey, just thought I'd share an opinion! Like the OP said, best not to respond to anyone to avoid unnecessary drama!



people shouldn't post things on a forum WITH other people FOR other people to read without expecting some sort of a reply. 
just my opinion. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> Daylight saving times are ********, why do we need them gah



it makes me uncomfortable when people use the term "********" to describe random things. like, very uncomfortable. can u not....


----------



## Becca617 (Oct 23, 2016)

I hate sunny days.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 23, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> I really like the taste of school food sometimes. I don't think it's as bad as some people think it is



It depends on the food and the school. My highschool had the worst pizza I have ever seen in my life. It was literally hard pita bread with sauce. That's it. Like wat.

But I loved their chicken burgers


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 24, 2016)

It's the same with hospital food, some people hate it because it's so bland, I had no problem with it though. I liked the bland plain boring food I was being given. Because that's what I have at home 

Another opinion of mine - I hate windows 10.  I can't get used to it. It took me long enough to get used to windows 8...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2016)

Our school food was really bad regardless of where I went, it's like they have a common standard here to do it as cheap as possible other than pasta and tacos that we got like once, twice a year anyways. They used like rose hip sauce for chicken nuggets, pizza sauce for fish and whatnot crap so yeah here it was bad. But I guess it varies from country to country and what kind of school you attend maybe.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 24, 2016)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> It's the same with hospital food, some people hate it because it's so bland, I had no problem with it though. I liked the bland plain boring food I was being given. Because that's what I have at home
> 
> Another opinion of mine - I hate windows 10.  I can't get used to it. It took me long enough to get used to windows 8...



Windows 8.1 is horrendous but honestly, Windows 10 is barely better. Kinda like the US election.


----------



## Dogemon (Oct 24, 2016)

Corrie said:


> Windows 8.1 is horrendous but honestly, Windows 10 is barely better. Kinda like the US election.


I actually disliked 7 and liked 8.1. I'm tolerable of Windows 10.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 24, 2016)

honestly if ppl want to keep ppl alive or w/e becayse life is so worth living and whatevr then maybe they should try to mmayb make the care for ppl who dont want to live better??? like i dunno but maybe ppl should try to think a bit more about stuffs 

another opinion is that sweden can go die . seriously just . die. it is cold and dark and awful all the time and im suffering


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 24, 2016)

windows 10 was decent tbh, but now i'm switching back to windows 7 so i could play fallout 3 and new vegas


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 24, 2016)

twentyonepilots said:


> windows 10 was decent tbh, but now i'm switching back to windows 7 so i could play fallout 3 and new vegas



FO3/NV doesn't work on 10? Well I'm never upgrading, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 25, 2016)

im super bad w computers but what about windows 10 is it that u all hate so much? is ot that things arent working properly? or just the looks idk ...

when i first upgraded i was kind of annoyed with it because my audio  completely disappeared but i managed to fix it and since en i havent had any problems. and im bad w computers ik but i dont rly see what's so bad about the operating system hhh


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> im super bad w computers but what about windows 10 is it that u all hate so much? is ot that things arent working properly? or just the looks idk ...
> 
> when i first upgraded i was kind of annoyed with it because my audio  completely disappeared but i managed to fix it and since en i havent had any problems. and im bad w computers ik but i dont rly see what's so bad about the operating system hhh



The whole tablet layout they forced to Windows 8 and brought with them to 10 ugh I wish I still had 7. Also yeah not upgrading now lol unless I actually have to get a new laptop and stuff.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 26, 2016)

Vegan food makes me cri help me I need chicken


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Oct 26, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Vegan food makes me cri help me I need chicken



same tbh


----------



## littletwinclouds (Oct 26, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Vegan food makes me cri help me I need chicken



i was vegetarian for like 2 and a half yrs w periods of veganism and that's a time of my life I will never get back
I could have been eating so much chicken schnitzel in all that time


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 26, 2016)

littletwinclouds said:


> i was vegetarian for like 2 and a half yrs w periods of veganism and that's a time of my life I will never get back
> I could have been eating so much chicken schnitzel in all that time



;; chicken is too good 
Help me


----------



## Dogemon (Oct 27, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> ;; chicken is too good
> Help me



_Then eat it._ Srs tho if a diet is annoying you, you are far less likely to enjoy it and will just be 'angery' with yourself.


----------



## kayleee (Oct 27, 2016)

People saying "if you wouldn't date a trans person you're transphobic" makes me lol


----------



## seliph (Oct 27, 2016)

delet tbt


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 27, 2016)

Dogemon said:


> _Then eat it._ Srs tho if a diet is annoying you, you are far less likely to enjoy it and will just be 'angery' with yourself.



Lmao I can't I'm a forced vegan save me plz


----------



## littletwinclouds (Oct 28, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Lmao I can't I'm a forced vegan save me plz



bc of health or religion or family?

that sucks i feel for u <3


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 28, 2016)

kayleee said:


> People saying "if you wouldn't date a trans person you're transphobic" makes me lol



people saying this and still claiming they aren't transphobic make me lol


----------



## f11 (Oct 28, 2016)

If you are alone on Friday nights, god you'd are so pathetic


----------



## moonford (Oct 28, 2016)

f11 said:


> If you are alone on Friday nights, god you'd are so pathetic



You know whats really pathetic? People who stomp on people for wanting alone time, for having anxiety and having a hard time with socializing because of this.

Not all people like to be social and prefer to be alone for many reasons.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 28, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> You know whats really pathetic? People who stomp on people for wanting alone time, for having anxiety and having a hard time with socializing because of this.
> 
> Not all people like to be social and prefer to be alone for many reasons.




You beat me to it. I am in the house every Friday night, haven't long come out of hospital, suffer massive anxiety and I'm disabled.
Getting to work is a massive enough task for me, nevermind forcing myself to go out and be sociable on a Friday night, social anxiety is a massive problem for me even without anything else.
It's a very immature view that you have to be out every weekend and can't possibly stay in the house. The sort of thing I would have expected to hear when I was at school when staying home wasn't 'cool'. Just very childish


----------



## moonford (Oct 28, 2016)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> You beat me to it. I am in the house every Friday night, haven't long come out of hospital, suffer massive anxiety and I'm disabled.
> Getting to work is a massive enough task for me, nevermind forcing myself to go out and be sociable on a Friday night, social anxiety is a massive problem for me even without anything else.
> It's a very immature view that you have to be out every weekend and can't possibly stay in the house. The sort of thing I would have expected to hear when I was at school when staying home wasn't 'cool'. Just very childish



Thank you and I hope you get well soon.


----------



## f11 (Oct 28, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> You know whats really pathetic? People who stomp on people for wanting alone time, for having anxiety and having a hard time with socializing because of this.
> 
> Not all people like to be social and prefer to be alone for many reasons.


yo it's a sonic meme/reference  http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/alone-on-a-friday-night-god-you-re-pathetic


----------



## moonford (Oct 28, 2016)

f11 said:


> yo it's a sonic meme/reference  http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/alone-on-a-friday-night-god-you-re-pathetic



Damn, I guess I didn't know my meme cause I hate Sega. =/
Can you clarify next time? Unless you want people to bite your head off. XD Thanks for letting me know.

This still applies to those who think that way.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 28, 2016)

littletwinclouds said:


> bc of health or religion or family?
> 
> that sucks i feel for u <3



Because of my dad rip

Thank you haha <3


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 28, 2016)

In my opinion Nintendo should make cedar trees able to grow on the south side of town and Palm trees able to grow on grass in the new update.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2016)

kayleee said:


> People saying "if you wouldn't date a trans person you're transphobic" makes me lol



ikr, gender has nothing to do what i want to date. i currently have a boyfriend but i'm not saying hurr durr i'd never go near a trans. hell, i have an irl trans friend and although she's the worst ranter ever i wouldn't tell her off because of gender and stuff.


----------



## N a t (Oct 28, 2016)

f11 said:


> yo it's a sonic meme/reference  http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/alone-on-a-friday-night-god-you-re-pathetic



I'll never look at Sonic the same lmao


----------



## littletwinclouds (Oct 28, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I'll never look at Sonic the same lmao



omg play sonic dreams collection
THEN you'll never think of sonic the same way


----------



## N a t (Oct 28, 2016)

littletwinclouds said:


> omg play sonic dreams collection
> THEN you'll never think of sonic the same way



I might just have to. I've played other Sonic games, but I don't think I've ever played this collection.


----------



## Licorice (Oct 28, 2016)

ppl that type lik this are ??? rly annoying??? like ???? jst why???

I don't understand the question marks after random words that aren't questions.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 28, 2016)

When you're suffering from a severe victim complex everything is transphobic.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 28, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> people saying this and still claiming they aren't transphobic make me lol



Trying not to word this crudely but I think everyone has different "needs" and based on that the person has every right to refuse in the context of a romantic relationship lol


----------



## littletwinclouds (Oct 29, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I might just have to. I've played other Sonic games, but I don't think I've ever played this collection.



it's fan-made games based around sonic.... they're not actual sonic games ahah
just don't want you to go in expecting that aha


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2016)

Licorice said:


> ppl that type lik this are ??? rly annoying??? like ???? jst why???
> 
> I don't understand the question marks after random words that aren't questions.



that or when they shorten every word in a sentence abt t typ lik dis ugh no.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 29, 2016)

Sheila said:


> that or when they shorten every word in a sentence abt t typ lik dis ugh no.



I don't have the time, interest or patience to decode that. In all honesty, how much time are they saving while typing like a jackass? ^^;


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2016)

Corrie said:


> I don't have the time, interest or patience to decode that. In all honesty, how much time are they saving while typing like a jackass? ^^;



same.. i mean i do write, brb, afk and stuff like that but i try to type properly at least when i have a conversation.. those thing i usually just type when i need to leave etc.

whiteflamingo.. lol


----------



## piichinu (Oct 29, 2016)

watch it...if i get infracted for my image-only meme post no one is safe...


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 29, 2016)

Sheila said:


> that or when they shorten every word in a sentence abt t typ lik dis ugh no.



Makes it a lot harder to take somebody seriously when they can't even spend the time typing something out properly...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Makes it a lot harder to take somebody seriously when they can't even spend the time typing something out properly...



yeah even more decode their stuff...


----------



## oath2order (Oct 31, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> people saying this and still claiming they aren't transphobic make me lol



Sorry but to some people, sex (both in terms of what sex someone is, and actual intercourse) is very important to them.

I don't know if I could date a trans man (someone who is FTM. I always have to look this up because I always feel like I'm not using the correct term). I just can't get of the psychological hurdle of "this person has a vagina".


----------



## moonford (Nov 8, 2016)

People over 65 shouldn't be able to drive until they have an eye test.


----------



## ~TOAST~ (Nov 8, 2016)

There are no more than two genders.

EDIT: Oh yeah this will make people mad. Adding a triggered meter, let's keep it at a zero yeah?

0


----------



## chaicow (Nov 8, 2016)

America should nominate better presidential candidates. I don't like this election.


----------



## Darumy (Nov 8, 2016)

I sort of believe in eugenics, lmao. It has an ugly history of being too deeply tied with race though, for sure.


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 8, 2016)

Tumblr was a mistake


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 9, 2016)

someone should just lght sweden on fire or something so all this snow will ****ing go away i am so tired of this ****


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 9, 2016)

RuneScape is better than World of Warcraft


----------



## hamster (Nov 9, 2016)

i dislike kpop and people who are obsessed with it tend to be annoying


----------



## Corrie (Nov 9, 2016)

Pop music is garbage.


----------



## Taj (Nov 9, 2016)

Nebudelic said:


> Tumblr was a mistake



MySpace was a bigger mistake


----------



## littletwinclouds (Nov 9, 2016)

neester14 said:


> MySpace was a bigger mistake



are u kidding
myspace taught me html lol


----------



## AppleCracker (Nov 9, 2016)

*I like Super Paper Mario more than Thousand Year Door.*


----------



## tumut (Nov 17, 2016)

gender and sexuality isn't really that interesting or complicated


----------

